
The P Programming Language - damian2000
https://github.com/p-org/P
======
damian2000
I came across this from the wiki page on Actor model programming languages
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actor_model#Later_Actor_progra...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actor_model#Later_Actor_programming_languages)

